# مبنى متعدد الإستخدام



## alaaja84 (23 مايو 2006)

مرحبا يا مهندسين
أنا علاء سنة رابعة عمارة
هذا المشروع صممته لما كنت قي سنة ثالثة عبارة عن مبنى متعدد الإستخدام من محال تجارية ومكاتب وشقق سكنية والموقع المقترح كان في شارع مكة في عمان (الأردن) وكان من المطلوب من المبنى أن يكون ك prototype للمباني المقترح تنفيذها في تلك المنطقة.
إخترت التدرج في في المبنى والمحلات التجارية تتسلق على المبنى وبالتالي تزداد الواجهة التجارية المطلة على الشارع وإعطاء experience لزوار المبنى والمارين في الشارع 

الرجاء ابداء رأيكم في المشروع
هذه أول مشاركة لي


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (27 مايو 2006)

*امممممممم*

المشروع جميل يا مهندس علاء 
واتمنالك التوفيق 
لكن انت تعرف الدكتور ياسر صقر منين ؟؟


----------



## saharhatip (27 مايو 2006)

*مشروع رائع بالتوفيق*


----------



## saadshawkat (27 مايو 2006)

الاخ علاء
اختيار موفق في خاصية التدرج وكذلك جميل ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2006)

المشروع بدون زعل يبدو عشوائي وغير منظم ..........المساقط تبدو منتظمه ومدروسه علي عكس الواجهات


----------



## عبده غباشي (27 مايو 2006)

أنا مع الأخ أحمد في الرأي .. أرجو التوضيح


----------



## المهندسة زهى (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
عجبتني الواجهة
ولكن المبنى اكثر من طابقين ....صحيح؟


----------



## alaaja84 (1 يونيو 2006)

مرحبا جميعا 
آسف على تأخري بالرد وشكرا لكم على ردودكم

مهندسة الديكور المكبلة 
شكرا على ردك واتمنالك التوفيق
الدكتور ياسر صقر كان مشرف علي في هذا المشروع وهو من الدكاترة القلائل اللي افتخر انهم درسوني.

شكرا يا saharhatip على مرورك وعلى ردك

شكرا يا saadshawkat على مرورك وعلى ردك

أحمد حسني مافي داعي للزعل بالعكس أنا عرضت مشروعي عشان اخود رأيكم وتعليقاتكم
العشوائية اللي تتكلم عنها هي مش عشوائية بقدر ماهي تفريغات في المبنى subtraction لكتل 3d عشان زي ماقلت بفكرتي من الأول ازيد الواجهة التجارية المطلة على الشارع وحبيت اوضح المحلات التجارية بافتراض اسماء وماركات تجارية فقط لتوضيح الفكرة.

عبده غباشي شكرا لك وحانزل مقطع في المبنى انشاء الله ينفهم

المهندسة زهى شكرا لكي، المبنى عبارة عن 6 طوابق لكن الطوابق تصغر كلما صعدنا لأعلى


----------



## المستريح (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرا علي هدا المشروع واتمنالك التقدم انشاء الله بسعندي ملاحظة خاصة : اعتقد انه يكون اجمل بالزجاج بدل من الصور الدعائية يلي عليه .


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (1 يونيو 2006)

حاسس انه فيه تجريد كبير مش عارف ليه بس تحس فيه انه من طرز مختلفه يعني شويه استيل كده مع شويه زجاج على حوائط صماء 
الحقيقه مش فاهم الواجهات دي حاسس انها ملخبطه لكن المسقط الافقى ممكن يجي منه مع اني مش شايفه بوضوح قوي 
لكن مع ان الواجهات ملخبطه الا اني بحب التعقيد في الواجهات


----------



## alaaja84 (3 يونيو 2006)

يعطيكم العافية
شكرا لك يـ المستريح على تعليقك وعلى ملاحظتك
شكرا الك كمان يا moshakes على مرورك وعلى تعليقك :20:


----------



## soso2006 (3 يونيو 2006)

علاء المبنى ممتاز فعلا كتشكيل بالكتلة وكمان متوظف كويس كمساقط ، هذا هوة الجمال والتوازن فى التشكيل الاهتمام بالتعبير الكتلى مع عدم اهمال الوظيفة ... الله يوفقك ...


----------



## eng_sam0 (3 يونيو 2006)

علاء اتمنى


----------



## alaaja84 (3 يونيو 2006)

thanks soso


----------



## eng_sam0 (3 يونيو 2006)

انا اشوف لك مستقبل واسع يعلاء الله يخليك لاهلك بس ركز في تفكيرك لان تفكيرك يعكس تصميمك (اخوك سامو )


----------



## alaaja84 (3 يونيو 2006)

thanx samo I'll do my best:20:


----------



## tassa1252002 (24 يوليو 2006)

الاخ /المهندس علاء .بعد التحية والاحترام المساقط تمام وعلى قمة الروعة ولكن الواجهات تدلل على شئ فى نفسك ، وان الحق يقال بلا غضب عشوائى ويفتقر الى الزوق الرفيع وان كان الحس فيه تهور واحلام وهوس شيطانى ، وليس به زوق ولا شعور الى المشاهد والفنان فانت مهندس يجب عليك ان تهندس نفسك اولا على الادب الفنى ولا على قتل حب الهندسة ذلك الفن الرفيع لا وضيع وارجو مع اعتزارى هذا شعورى الصادق ولاقدر ان اجامل به


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (24 يوليو 2006)

مشروع رائع بالتوفيق


----------



## عبد السلام احمد (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مبنى به فكر معمارى متطلع بالتوفيق
eng_arch2003***********


----------



## tassa1252002 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مشروع رائع بالتوفيق


----------



## zoubir (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مشروع روعة تسلم أيديك


----------



## batool2 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا علي هدا المشروع واتمنالك التقدم انشاء الله ,تسلم يدك ياعزيزي


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*3D Life Maquette ثري دي لايف للمجسمات*

نعلن لكم عن استعدانا لتنفيذ مجسمات Maquette للطلبه باسعار خاصه جدا
وبجوده عاليه في الخامات والتصنيع ومن يريد ذالك عليه الاتصال بنا .
ونحن نتشرف بتنفيذ اعماله
3D Life Maquette 
0020109494489
esdlive
@
hotmail & yahoo​


----------



## ahmedwww1 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ممتاز جميل جدا بالتوفيق


----------



## alaaja84 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

أصدقائي الأعزاء
اعتذر عن انقطاعي عنكم وذلك بسبب مشروعي التخرج الذي ولله الحمد أنجزته بنجاح
الأخ tassa1252002 اعتذر عن عدم فهمي لمداخلتك الأولى التي انتقدت المشروع بشده ثم بالمداخله الثانية قلت انه مشروع رائع!!! لاأدري ماذا تقصد بالعشوائية وافتقاد المشروع للذوق الرفيع مع ان المشروع من وجهة نظري واضح الفكره التصميميه وهو دعوه اكثر للتعامل مع الشارع بطريقه قطرية بحيث تزيد الواجهة التجارية المطله على الشارع و التسبب باحياء المبنى نتيجة تحرك الناس من خلاله الذي يؤدي بالضروره الى وجود واجهة ديناميكيه،، و من وجهة نظري ان المبنى قريب جدا بفكرته من مبنى البامبدو سنتر في فرنسا للمعماري رينزو بيانو و طريقة استعماله رواد المبنى للعب دور كبير في تجميل المبنى على مدار الساعة،، لك جزيل الشكر

الأخ arnold_eg2002 شكرا لك على المداخله ويعطيك العافيه

الأخ عبد السلام احمد لك مني جزيل الشكر 

الأخ zoubir الله يوفقك هذا كله من ذوقك

الاخت batool2 اشكرك جدا واتمنى لكي التوفيق

الاخ عصام الدين ربيع شكرا لمداخلتك ولكن اتمنى ان لاتستخدم مشاركات الأعضاء للإعلان عن مشاريعك واعمالك

الاخ ahmedwww1 الله يبارك فيك

في الختام اتمنى ان احظى بنقد معماري للمبنى من جهة واجهات وتكتيل وصوره عامه وهل سيؤثر على المظهر الحضري للشوارع التجارية في المدينة اذا استخدم هذا النظام في اكثر من مبنى على طول الشارع

مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## خالد بن سعود (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل.....دمت بود


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

احييك على قدرتك على عمل اخراج جديد


----------



## عمر غالي (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع ممتاز بالنسبة للسنة الثالثةوفقك الله


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

يا خساره الصوره مش ظاهره عندى كان نفسى اشوفها ... بس بردو شكرا ليك


----------



## سلوان الكليدار (14 أبريل 2009)

هناك تاْثر واضح بالمعماري العالمي ميس فان دورو,ومع ذلك ارى فيه البساطة الذكية التي تؤهله لشغل اكثر من استعمال


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2009)

الأخ علاء 
لي رغبة أن أجامل للتشجيع , بس ده مش حيفيد
المشروع مساقط وأظهار جيد
فكرة التدرج مميزة
الكتل و المنظور الخارجي ( تنفيذ الفكرة) لم تخدم جيدا
أحب أن أعرف رأي مشرف المشروع أيه و كذالك التقدير.

بالتوفيق


----------



## حسام عبدالله (15 أبريل 2009)

التدرج في الواجهة جميل ولكن الواجهة لا تلمس فيها character واضح
في تقديري ان اهم ما يجب اخذة بعين الاعتبار هو فصل حركة الشقق عن حركة المكاتب والاماكن التجارية 
المساقط غير واضحة
اتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (15 أبريل 2009)

يبدو انك محترف والعمل جميل ولكن يوجد عدم تناسق مع الكتل 
الي الامام انشاءالله


----------



## مرمروز (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع جميل , بس ممكن اسأل سؤال , هل تم تنفيذه على ارض الواقع؟


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## حزن القلب (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع مرة مرة حلو


----------



## sniper1975 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

المساقط حلوة بالمشروع .......ولكن يوجد بعض الملاحظات .....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

مشروع جيد.....بالتوفيق
ننتظر المزيد.........


----------



## entisar (2 فبراير 2010)

جميل لكن من الافضل اختيار عنصر واحد والتلاعب والتركيز عليه يكون افضل اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م عمرو زاهر (3 فبراير 2010)

ممكن ترفعة تاني


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 فبراير 2010)

شي رائع


----------



## ملك ملك (19 مارس 2011)

لا اعلم لماذا ينتابني شعور بابنية وقرى الصفيح-----لاباس كبداية


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل ومرح جدا


----------

